# headlamp bulb replacement question



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

I just bought some PIAA ultrawhites to replace the stock bulbs in my 97 Altima, but I'm having a hard time getting the old bulbs out. Is there an easy way to get to the back of the fixture? My hands don't fit very well in the current space.

Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pull the washer tank and battery. or pull the headlight, but personally pulling the headlights is too much work.


----------

